# Suns sign Anthony Lever-Pedroza (son of Fat Lever)



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Suns.com 

Suns sign Lever-Pedroza to bring camp roster to 15
2005 Suns Training Camp Roster


Posted: Sept. 30, 2005 
The Phoenix Suns today finalized their training camp roster by signing rookie free-agent guard Anthony Lever-Pedroza, son of former NBA All-Star, and Tucson’s Pueblo High School grad Lafayette “Fat” Lever. 

Most recently, Lever-Pedroza averaged 9.5 points, 4.5 rebounds and 2.5 assists in four games for the Mexican National Team at the 2005 FIBA Americas Championship in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic from Aug. 24-Sept. 4, 2005. Lever, 26, was also a member of the Sacramento Kings’ summer league entry at the 2005 Reebok Vegas Summer League in July. 

The 6-3, 185-pound guard, who played three collegiate seasons at the University of Oregon from 1999-2002, has played two seasons professionally in Mexico. The Tucson native and Canyon Del Oro High School grad led Tecos of Guadalajara of the Mexican LNBP League (Liga Nacional de Basquetbol) in scoring with 22.9 points per game, while adding 3.3 rebounds and 3.9 assists in 18 games in 2004. The former Duck holds the school record for highest three-point field goal percentage (.500) in a single season after connecting on 53 of his 106 shot attempts from behind the arc as a senior in 2001-02. 

Phoenix’s roster now stands at 15. The Suns begin preparations for the 2005-06 season on Monday, Oct. 3 when the team hosts Media Day at 2:30 p.m. on the America West Arena practice court and Suns.com will webcast live beginning at 3 p.m., hosted by Tom Leander and Cedric Ceballo. Phoenix will conduct training camp on the University of Arizona campus at the McKale Center in Tucson from Oct. 4-10.


----------

